# How much can i trim/prune? off during the flowering period?



## RossAlexander (Aug 12, 2006)

^ can i trim like everything off except the flowers like all the fan leaves and stuff?


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Aug 12, 2006)

No!  Fan leaves are what help bring up the nutes and water.....i wouldnt prune anything unless its at the beginning.  To branch it off cut off the new set of leaves and in two weeks you will have two branches and so on.  will end up with a short bushy plant.......


----------



## Hick (Aug 12, 2006)

Don't trim healthy leaves. Why?..
Photosynthesis


----------



## Biffdoggie (Aug 12, 2006)

I prune some smaller bud sites in the very beginning of flower to concentrate some efforts on the larger buds, thats it.


----------

